# Lightroom NINJA video workshops.



## gavinseim (Dec 19, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in and mention my latest project. Lightroom NINJA workshops are a series of fully downloadable video workshops that take LR from the very start and work thru to advanced techniques.

Anyways these are available on my site and you can even get the first full workshop for free. I won't prattle on. But if you're interested in some quality LR training, take a peek. There lots of details on the workshops and an intro video over here as well... *http://seimeffects.com/lr*

Gav


----------

